# Engineers Corner > Civil Engineering Responsibilities and Duties of a Civil Engineer

## Lokesh M

*The General Responsibilities and Specific Duties of a Civil Engineer*

The work of a civil engineer is all around us yet many do not even realize what a civil engineer is responsible for doing. The job role of a civil engineer is extremely important as it equates for the overall safety of society in many different facets. It is important to look at the role that a civil engineer plays and realize what they do in their daily job duties that make the area safe for the people who live there.

Read More...

----------


## shashymarathe

I wanna 2 know that if a orgnaization is employing me permanently, what should be futrue plans?
it may depend on the organization's progress and management and discipline.
Am i correct? please guide me.

----------


## nikhil_rattan

Hi,

My younger brother also pursuing civil eng. from IP university.

Can u brief more aobut there career as well as their roles.


Regards 

Nikhil

----------


## shashymarathe

Hi! Lokesh,
Yes, what u r posted is correct and i would like to add something more in ur posting, that civil engineering is the mother of all engineering. Civil Engineer plays such a crucial role in all the peoples life. without his working not a single person can stay at home. we build homes, factories, shops,etc.for the comfort of the people. but many peoples are ignoring our work. For Example, If we construct a concrete road, people are mummering about us that we have dugged the whole area and we r creating a nuisnace for them as they always get late for their work due 2 traffic jam. Even after constructing a CC road, we have do 28 days curing for the concrete as it gains 100% strength after 28 days. But people are in such a hurry that even they don't allow us to do the proper curing and they start driving their vehicles after 7 to 10 days.The only thing want to post that people should also support our job.

----------


## AK Srivastava

Responsilities and duties (R&D) vary from asignment to asignment, e.g. A civil engineer who looks after qualiity has different R & D and who looks after execution has got different and so on.
I can post R & D for all civil engr but if u tell specific it would be better to be precise.

----------

